# uh oh ......I've been shopping....



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Haven't got any photos of what my current stuff is as the weather is too crap to venture into my shed. Will hopefully grab some tomorrow.

Anyhow, seeing as everyone on here seems to like seeing photos of peoples parcels, I had a nice big box arrive today from CYC :thumb:










To give you an idea of the size, see here:


























































































Ooohhh....another box inside !!



















And yet another box was inside !!



















And what was inside this box I here you cry??




























This was some stuff that arrived yesterday....









The stuff in the two bottles is Tardis.

Since uploading these photos another parcel from Elite car care arrived. Haven't taken a photo of that yet.

Will update this thread as I am waiting for a delivery from I4detailing and 5 group buys from Autobrite. 
Also got a Kranzle due for delivery next week.......


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

My holy christ that is shopping and a half. bet you loved recieving all that. :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought the baby was what you ordered before I read that is just to give us an idea of the size :lol:


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

WOW 

nice stuff your a lucky man is that your early Xmas Prezzie.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Good effort mate! couldn't you think of anything else to get... then again, looks like you've bought the whole bloody shop :lol:


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

wow that must have cost a preety pennie!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i had to look twice at that lot, so how many numbers in the lottery did you get ?? you seem to have gone full out menz and 3ms that a shed load of kit

got to love the 3ms box though well sexy


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JEEZ and the other half not once asked how much it all cost??


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

JESSUS thats a big order


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

gotta be the biggest order ive ever seen



james_death said:


> JEEZ and the other half not once asked how much it all cost??


gitta be close to a grand


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Can I have a job where you work please?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing big order there, don't mess about!

Right now onto the interesting stuff..... Loving the work top, is it granite or a form of as your sink is pre moulded in?

Also loving the cupboard doors, where abouts did you get them from?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## iestynd (Mar 6, 2010)

I cant comment on doors but the worktop is definatley specled granite with copper flec's in it!
The sink whole is cut out as when you look at the pictures you can see the line, its not pre formed. I think its just a dark cast sink.

I might be wrong, but thats what my money is on..

Nice order by the way, blimey i wish i had the space for all of that!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Bloody hell, you've just swamped my 2 year collection in one order!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i thought i had it bad :lol:

dont blame ya though!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lmao, i think you have single handedly just brought the UK out of recession.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

lots of suff ,did you win the detailing gadget show prize!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

So with out being rude will you tell us the cost or a ball park figure?
:doublesho


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

So we presume you told the other half you won this little lot in a competition???:lol:
Very nice collection:thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> So we presume you told the other half you won this little lot in a competition???:lol:
> Very nice collection:thumb:


Been there and done that with a £2k set of wheels before but made the mistake of thinking the reciept would be safe hidden in the glove box........ she found it, i spent 6 months making up for it :doublesho:wall:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Tut Tut, women always find out:lol:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

your telling me, I cant fart in another country without her knowing :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn that's a tasty order you've put in there! :thumb: I spy a bottle of C4 too which is probably the most impressive product among the lot!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Quality:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mastiz (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, thats really some serious gourmet s**t you´ve got there:thumb:


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow!! I wish that was my gear  :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

did you tell the missus that all the gear had been in the loft for ages (usually works for me) or did she get the kitchen as a sweetener? Hope you left yourself some dosh to feed the little fella!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Gather a business order?


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Where's the cheapest place to get Autosmart Tardis from? As I bought some in the past and have some more on it's way, just wondering if theirs any place particluar that people get it from. Just asking because never seen it in the little bottles before or have you done that from the big can?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ooooh tasty


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Jesus!


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Poor kid waiting for din dins and your taking pictures.....


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thanks everyone !

I didn't win the lottery, it's just savings that I intend to pay back from the money I will hopefully make detailing cars........that's what has kept the missus at bay 

As for cost, well yes, it was supposed to be four figures but thanks to Tim at CYC it was a fraction under. When I say fraction, I mean less than £2 :doublesho

I have another 4 figures worth of stuff coming but almost half of that is the Kranzle pressure washer, followed by a George wet N dry :thumb:

To say I was excited was an understatment. I was like a fat kid at an all you can eat buffet :lol:

Whilst the pictures were uploading onto my photobucket account another parcel from Elite arrived (5 litres of surfex). Missus handed it to me (I was upstairs) and said "here's ANOTHER parcel for you. How much stuff have you ordered?..........."eerrrmmm......probably another 4 deliverys"

I've now got to clear out my shed and find somewhere to put all this stuff. Especialy if loads more comes tomorrow :doublesho

OK....for those that liked the kitchen....thank you very much. It was from Howdens and I fitted it myself. The worktop is indeed granite, but it is honed finish rather than the shiny polished finish.... The polished finish is what we actualy ordered but thats a whole different story.
The sink is a granite effect one fitted underneath the worksurface. 
The flooring is slate floor tiles which was a complete and utter nightmare to lay as they were all different thickness's.

Anyhow, thanks for all the comments everyone. Will stick up photos of the new stuff as it arrives...along with a photo of my existing collection.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow  i thought I was bad!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW pure sex


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice stuff mate, I never got a 3M box off Tim, would be ideal for my 3M collection bought from him!!!!!!

Floor looks great, I used to lay tile/slate floors and slate is a sod, but very nice once down.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - what a haul of kit..! Top order. Now I NEVER have to feel guilty again when buying new gear.


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you about to open a detailing business? You bought enough polish for quite a few cars. :doublesho


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

That is AWESOME - Love seeing stuff like that, but much prefer it when it's coming to my place 

Tim must have loved that! I bet it cost him a fair amount to ship too.... 

Love the 3M box though, you're going to love packing all that away neatly! 

Is this a new job / career change / business venture, or are you already a detailer??


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Well I am a hobbiest that seems to be getting busier and busier. 
I have therefore booked myself in for some proper training (I have 2 'days' to attend in the next 3 weeks) and hope to expand enough to at least drop down to part time with my current job.
We will see though.....

Anyhow, another box arrived yesterday....my group buys from Autobrite !





































It was at this point when I realised that there had been a mistake with my order. Instead of the wheel protection kit, I had been sent the wheel cleaning kit. :wall:

I need to send back the 5litres of Very Cherry (I already have 5 litres in my shed) and the 5 litres of Brite Gel. They will then send me the correct kit :thumb:

Short while later my mate turned up with this for me !










The shop where he works, sells them so I got this for cost price :thumb:

Another box arrived from I4Detailing which I forgot to take a photo of, so will do that when I get home.
Also, I am hoping my Kranzle will have arrived today :detailer:

More piccies to come, and thanks for all the kind comments.
Lets just hope I can pay back all this outlay soon :doublesho :lol:

Paul


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i want to buy more stuff looking at this again :lol:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Seems like our BlackCat is going to polish his whole house with all these pads 

Anyway, hope you love George


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

big ben said:


> i want to buy more stuff looking at this again :lol:


It had the same effect on me, trouble is I did go and buy more :wall:


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Sorry Beemer.....Just don't tell the missus 

So as I said earlier, I also got a parcel from I4Detailing the other day.
This was the contents...










About time I got some proper buckets as opposed to the builders buckets I have been using :lol:

This arrived less than 30 mins ago...no...not my daughter 










Better see whats inside...










Dig deeper...










Complete with a free extra 10m hose...










So....what's left to come.....well the correct group buy I bought from Autobrite and then my little treat from Polished Bliss.

I'd like to think that this will last me for a while!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm speechless, I'm turning around and looking at my box of detailing stuff under the desk, and looking at it in utter disgust, its just pathetic compared to this.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you would like to think it will last you and you wont buy more, but bet you will have some more sneaky orders, getting new products to play with is addictive


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice, where did you get the Kranzle from with a extra free hose?


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, showed first page pics my girlfriend and she no longer thinks I'm crazy with car care :lol:


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

FINCarbin said:


> Haha, showed first page pics my girlfriend and she no longer thinks I'm crazy with car care :lol:


Lol I think thats a good tip for everybody....hey I'm not as bad as this guy look look see.....:lol: (hope no offense taken)


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

big ben said:


> you would like to think it will last you and you wont buy more, but bet you will have some more sneaky orders, getting new products to play with is addictive


I will neither agree nor deny such a thing.... :lol:


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

paranoid73 said:


> Very nice, where did you get the Kranzle from with a extra free hose?


I ordered it direct from Kranzle UK :thumb:


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

FINCarbin said:


> Haha, showed first page pics my girlfriend and she no longer thinks I'm crazy with car care :lol:


I'm glad to have been of service :wave:


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Juicy Jen said:


> Lol I think thats a good tip for everybody....hey I'm not as bad as this guy look look see.....:lol: (hope no offense taken)


None whatsoever.......think of it as my service to all the members whe get grief from their other halves :lol: :thumb:

Meanwhile I realy must learn how to multi quote :lol:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Just a quick note - if it doesn't work out with the misses adn the little un, I'll let you be my husband.

Thanks,

Jamie







:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::doublesho:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Come on then spill the beans on Polished Bliss....


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow! Talk about jump in at the deep end!! :thumb:


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive just done the same complete with a van,not quite to that extent but close.

Good Luck!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

mattastra said:


> Come on then spill the beans on Polished Bliss....


it has to be a BB!


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

What's BB???? 

Anyhow, parcel came first thing this morning before I had even left for the office :thumb:


















































































The quality of the tub this wax comes in is just amazing !! Going to stick the whole things on my digital scales when I get back home. It has such a solid weighty feel to it :argie:

Now I know some people are just wondering what on earth I am doing purchasing all this stuff in one go etc.
Well let me explain ......

For about 2 years I have been saving for something personal. For one reason or another, this has not and will not come to fruition. Therefore, this money is, for want of a better word, surplas cash.

1) I could invest it.....not worth it with the crappy interest rates at the moment.

2) Splurge it all on a big family holiday. Not my cup of tea as I prefer physical stuff rather than 2 weeks of sun (Don't tell the missus)

3) Leave it in the bank account where it would be slowly eaten away on odds and sods around the house....bit of car insurance here....bit of car service there....maybe some extra nice prezzies for the kids at Christmas etc

4) Treat myself to all this car cleaning gear which not only means I get to spend 'my' money on what 'I' want. But also will enable me to make some money back and hopefully a lot more than the outlay in the first place.
It also allows me to have proper fully comp insurance for working on cars which is a def A* for me.

So there you go......oh...and as for a Van, well as a large family we need an MPV so I am now looking for a nice tidy VW T4 that will carry the whole family, but will also act as a good van for carrying my stuff around as well as advertise my services.

Just one more parcel due next week (My correct group buy from Autobrite) and that is me done.

Thanks everyone

Paul


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm guessing BB is BlackBarron, the drying thing.
And all I can say is wow! That's one nice haul you've got there! Literally turned green with envy lol


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Great shout mate:thumb: thanks for explaining with each new picture I was turning more and more into the green eyed monster Hope the detailing business really takes for you and sorry what you had planed didn't take off Good luck:buffer:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

great collection, but I think you are going need way more applicators and towels though.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you cant ever have enough towels/mf/applicators


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I currently have 20 plush microfibre towels
8 assorted 3M microfibre towels
3 'can't remember the name of them' mircrofibre towels

This is them all squeezed into my 3M box









That's over 30 so I'd like to think that will suffice for the time being 

With regards to applicators, I have 3 x Meguairs ones and 1 unbranded one
How many applicators do you think I will need?

Managed to clear a cupboard in the utilty room.










All the MF's, pads, and gallons and gallons of snow foam, very cherry, Last touch, APC etc etc are all in the shed. :thumb:

Paul


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

That's what I call a collection! 

Thought you would've gone for at least 5 litres of Tardis though :lol::lol:

Best of luck with the detailing :buffer:


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow very nice collection mate all the best with the detailing


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

BlackCat said:


> I currently have 20 plush microfibre towels
> 8 assorted 3M microfibre towels
> 3 'can't remember the name of them' mircrofibre towels
> 
> ...


If your going to do this full time? at least twice as many, you need to consider all processes like interior, Glass, seats, carpet + mats, door shuts, engine bay, wheels, arches, removing polish resudue (this could use up alot depending on the size of task), sealants, glazes, LSP's, you will more than lightly drop some which then have to go straight into the wash pile so you could do 20+ in a day or so. I use around 20 on a protection detail. So if you were to use that amount in one day you wouldnt have enough for your next detail as thats alot of towels to wash and dry in one evening.

I would also say the same for applicators, one foam applicator is not enough to apply a LSP, if you where to drop it you cant pick it up again and carry on as you will inflict damage. You also need them for tyre and trim dressings, I would have thought a minimum of 10 of each to keep in stock.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Packs of 12 microfibre cloths:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite...rofibre-towels-16-x26-pack-of-12.php?cPath=64

Pretty sure some members buy bulk packs (50+) of microfibre cloths from costco.

Pack of 6 applicators:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/sonus-foam-applicator-pads-pack-of-6.php?cPath=64


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I don't have a Costco near me which is a shame as a bulk pack of 50 would be great !

Oh, and don't forget I am only doing this at weekends at the moment with a view to doing it part time along with my IBM job so it's not like I wont have time to wash the MF's I currently have.

Good point about the applicators allthough I do like using my hands when applying DODo juice waxes.

Cheers


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

BlackCat said:


> I don't have a Costco near me which is a shame as a bulk pack of 50 would be great !


The 50 pack is from screwfix mate, Costco do a 24 pack, I think. They're ideal for door shuts, wheels, interior etc not on the paint - http://www.screwfix.com/prods/62624/Cleaning/Cleaning-Cloths/Microfibre-Cloth-Pack-of-50


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

wow! can i come live with you please lol
thats an amazing kit i'll be showing my mrs later to show her i'm not that bad lol

good luck with the detailing business


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

stunning show mate, good luck with the venture


----------

